# difference between Normal dog food & Grain



## tthrdg2 (Sep 11, 2012)

What is the difference between Normal dog food & Grain Free dog food?? Thank you


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Grain free dog food uses potatoes, peas, tapioca as the binder rather than grains like rice, corn, etc.


----------



## tthrdg2 (Sep 11, 2012)

Oooh...Ok I get it know I never understood why everybody like Grain Free so now I kn. Thank You


----------

